# Just passed the new CBT FE exam



## ABEngineer

Hi everyone, I've just passed the new CBT FE Exam (Others Discipline) after four...yes! 4 failed attempts . It has been a long and emotional journey since the start with the dream of career advancement becoming an engineer in training and make your way up to becoming a registered professional engineer.

In the past I had to wait for 6 months for the next paper version of the FE Exam, it took me like 2 years to pass it. And due to the fact that I was a full time employee at some point, a student later on and with family obligations, I was never prepared enough to write the exam, especially after waiting for 2 months to get your results, you end up have like 4 months or less before you sit for the next one.

It cost me a fair amount of money and time being invested towards this exam. I also took the School of Pe preparation course which was very useful for me. After I completed the online course, I sat for the exam and failed, simply because I solely relied on the course without getting myself familiar with the study material from the Michael Lindeburg Review Manual, which was by the way very useful and will help absorb allot of the subjects especially if you are out of school for long time. I also used the 1001 question book and it was useful too, but never gone through all of the problems.

After finally passing the exam, my advice for those who didn't pass or going to sit for the exam for the first time, please don't give up. Keep trying and trying and trying till you nail this exam. I've seen it all and at some point I doubted myself and got very frustrated with it and felt like I will never pass it, but I kept going and every time I fail, I just go back to my notes and start all over again, because I knew that its only a matter of time till I accomplish my dream and be able to put it behind and move one for a better future.

I will be happy to answer any related questions regarding the new CBT FE Exam (especially for the "Others Discipline") and I wish all the best for all of you.


----------



## Jogfat

Congrats ABEngineer!!

I passed my exam on the 3rd try so I understand what you mean by not giving up! And it sure feels so great when you finally pass the FE/EIT exam! Best of luck with everything else!


----------



## ABEngineer

Jogfat said:


> Congrats ABEngineer!!
> 
> I passed my exam on the 3rd try so I understand what you mean by not giving up! And it sure feels so great when you finally pass the FE/EIT exam! Best of luck with everything else!


Thank you so much, Jogfat!

It sure feels great and it worth every penny, time and sweat that was put in to accomplish it.

I wish everybody would pass this exam and not to struggle like I did and I will do my best to help and give advice to whoever needs it throughout this post.

All the best with your PE.

Cheers


----------



## jperry1221

Congrats on your accomplishment. I was in pretty much the same boat as you. I failed it 3 times and finally passed it last April. I had 2 kids while I was in school and working full time to support them. By the time I passed the FE, we had another child that June. I was so excited when I passed and it couldn't have come at a better time. I was lucky enough my boss let me study at work the last time when we didn't have much going on.


----------



## ABEngineer

jperry1221 said:


> Congrats on your accomplishment. I was in pretty much the same boat as you. I failed it 3 times and finally passed it last April. I had 2 kids while I was in school and working full time to support them. By the time I passed the FE, we had another child that June. I was so excited when I passed and it couldn't have come at a better time. I was lucky enough my boss let me study at work the last time when we didn't have much going on.


Thank you for your sincere wishes. Ironically, my situation was the same as I had 2 kids and my third baby was born on June while I was in the preparations to take the FE exam. 

Best of luck getting your PE.

Cheers


----------



## ABEngineer

I highly recommend that exam candidates would check the NCEES pdf file for exam related subjects with ranges in the new CBT exam before start studying for the exam as some subjects were disregarded such as Geology for the Other's Discipline CBT FE Exam.

As for the review manuals, I used the M. Lindeburge FE Review manual which was very helpful, i also took a preparation course with School of PE. I also had the 1001 problems book as well (but didn't go through all of problems) and I did buy 50 questions from the NCEES website as well, but honestly I didn't even see them as I was very busy and running out of time.


I got my result in exactly six (6) days which was amazing. No more 8 weeks to wait for results anymore.

[SIZE=10pt]Some helpful exam tips:[/SIZE]
- Work as many problems as you can
- If you can't get the answer for a problem in the exam, just don't spend much time on it and try to collect as many right answers as you can and then try to make an educated guess on the ones you don't know, because the time is really critical.
- Download the new supplied reference manual and use it when solving problems. Use the "Search" feature because this is what will use in the actual exam.

All the best


----------



## canyiah

Did you take school of or again ?


----------



## ABEngineer

canyiah said:


> Did you take school of or again ?


I took the school of PE refresher course on 2012, but at the time I didn't pass the next FE exam so I notified them and they let me attend the course again free of charge and that's because I haven't missed any of the lectures so I got a free second chance to attend the online course. That was their only condition in order to heave a free repeat, which was good for me.

You also get to keep the material they provide you with when registering for their refresher course, so I used their materials for the FE Exam subjects along with the M. Lindeburge FE Review Manual and the 1001 Problems book as well.

Hope this answers your question.

Good Luck in your study.


----------



## UKentuckyEngineer

AB, I recently completed the School of PE course but it didn't include the Safety items in my lecture material. Without going into much detail, will all the items needed to answer these questions be in the review handbook? Also, how would you rate the overall difficulty of the exam compared to previous versions? My last score I answered 75 on the morning correct, circuits have always been my downfall due to being an Other Disciplines examinee, and in the afternoon answered 37 correct but didn't pass. I'm taking the exam at the end of this month and would like to know if any areas specifically stood out to you being rather difficult than the other sections that we are to be tested on. Thanks for any info and congratulations. Hopefully I will be able to come back with good news at the beginning of March.


----------



## ABEngineer

UKentuckyEngineer said:


> AB, I recently completed the School of PE course but it didn't include the Safety items in my lecture material. Without going into much detail, will all the items needed to answer these questions be in the review handbook? Also, how would you rate the overall difficulty of the exam compared to previous versions? My last score I answered 75 on the morning correct, circuits have always been my downfall due to being an Other Disciplines examinee, and in the afternoon answered 37 correct but didn't pass. I'm taking the exam at the end of this month and would like to know if any areas specifically stood out to you being rather difficult than the other sections that we are to be tested on. Thanks for any info and congratulations. Hopefully I will be able to come back with good news at the beginning of March.


I'm sure you will come back with good news. Believe me it's just a matter of time until you pass this obstacle and put it behind your back.

My previous 4 scores based on my diag. reports were as follows:

83

122

123

111

About the school of pe online course I had back on 2012, the instructor and I remember his name was Dr. R. Kommalapati, he taught us the safety stuff included in the Biology section and what he covers was good enough to work the safety problems in the new CBT Other FE Exam. Also the Biology problems file they provide you with has lots of safety problems so you should be okay as far as safety's concern.

Remember that the new CBT FE Others Exam does NOT include Biology as a separate subject.

Based on my "Long" experience with this exam, I can tell you that the new CBT exam is easier than the paper version for sure and shorter of course.

Also one critical piece of information about the exam is that the problems DO NOT come in order like the paper version. Before you had for ex. from 100-120 or so will be Math and so fourth, but now it's all mixed up.

Thank you &amp; wish you all the best.


----------



## canyiah

Thanks for the reply I have more questions if you remember how difficult were the conic section problems ie) find the general equation of a conic give x points? or was it more like they gave you a part of what you needed without you having to find it? was the 1001 problems like the other Lindeburg book either to hard or to easy?


----------



## ABEngineer

canyiah said:


> Thanks for the reply I have more questions if you remember how difficult were the conic section problems ie) find the general equation of a conic give x points? or was it more like they gave you a part of what you needed without you having to find it? was the 1001 problems like the other Lindeburg book either to hard or to easy?
> 
> The rate of difficulty may vary from one person to another depending on how well your preparation is throughout your study, but generally speaking I can say is that the math part wasn't bad at all.
> 
> The M. Lindeburge and 1001 problems review manual would probably have reasonably difficult problems if not more difficult than the actual exam.
> 
> When it come's to math, understanding the main concept is more effective than just knowing where the formulas are. So focusing on the math is important as it has a fair portion of the problems in the exam.


----------



## John QPE

Congratulations!


----------



## ABEngineer

John Q said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks allot.

Much appreciated.


----------



## UKentuckyEngineer

ABEngineer said:


> Also one critical piece of information about the exam is that the problems DO NOT come in order like the paper version. Before you had for ex. from 100-120 or so will be Math and so fourth, but now it's all mixed up.
> 
> Thank you &amp; wish you all the best.


I was under the impression that the problems weren't listed in the front like they were in the others but still grouped together by subject content. This puts a little more nerves in the belly going in. Thanks for the well wishes and I hope that I am finally able to put this obstacle behind me. I've heard numerous people tell me that the FE was much more difficult than the PE. If that is the case I'm sure you are well on your way to obtaining your stamp.


----------



## ABEngineer

UKentuckyEngineer said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one critical piece of information about the exam is that the problems DO NOT come in order like the paper version. Before you had for ex. from 100-120 or so will be Math and so fourth, but now it's all mixed up.
> 
> Thank you &amp; wish you all the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that the problems weren't listed in the front like they were in the others but still grouped together by subject content. This puts a little more nerves in the belly going in. Thanks for the well wishes and I hope that I am finally able to put this obstacle behind me. I've heard numerous people tell me that the FE was much more difficult than the PE. If that is the case I'm sure you are well on your way to obtaining your stamp.
Click to expand...

Please note that most of the subjects in the FE Exam are related and sometime you kinda wonder which subject are you answering right now. I had this with the old paper version of the FE exam as all of a sudden I find myself solving a problem that belongs to a different section, but this what engineering is all about I guess. All math, chemistry, thermodynamics ......etc are pretty much related.

Also the blessing of having a "searchable" reference manual helped allot in locating the equations faster than before.

I'm sure you will do just fine, just do your part and study well and then hope for the best.

Thanks for your sincere wishes.


----------



## canyiah

Do you recall how much geometry questions you encountered. I hoping they were straight forward like you have a elliptical track with a width of x and a height of x find the equation if the width is along the x axis.


----------



## ABEngineer

I can't really tell, but with mathematics you just have to be prepared for anything throughout extensive studying.

Believe me. the most valuable investment in this exam is studying the math which will benefit you not only in the exam but in your career as well.

Practice, Practice, Practice problems as many as you can.


----------



## ABEngineer

WARNING .......To all FE Exam takers............The TIME is against YOU!!

You have 110 problems to solve in less than 6 hours (including introduction and a survey)....so with simple calculations you will get around 3 minutes or less for each problem.

Now, we all know that......But what you don't know (unless you've taken the CBT exam of course) is that after 57 questions you get an optional 25 minutes break ending the first half of the exam and they don't show you how much you have spent or left for the second half.

Let me explain.....Before with the old paper version they used to give you 4 hrs for the morning session with a count down every now and then to keep you a ware of the time and how much time left you got. In this CBT version you do have to calculate your time left by yourself which is found to be confusing and distracting. So what happens is that you "typically" use the time given for the morning session and also some time from the afternoon session and end up having much "less" time for the remaining 53 questions.

It's easier to track time when you have a certain hours set for the amount of questions given, but on this CBT version you only see the time through the computer clock which doesn't tell you how much time you spent per question and how much time left.

What happened to me was that I came back from my 25 minutes break to find myself having less than an hour and a half (1.5hrs) which means I'm a full hour behind and that put tremendous stress on me in order to answer all of the remaining problems "correctly" in the short time available.

As I said earlier....Time is really critical for the new version and although the CBT FE Exam is shorter, it's more tricky to fall into the time trap, so just be a ware of that and try to skip the problems you don't know or maybe will take you more than 3 minutes to solve and head for the sweet problems that get you more points and then flag the skipped ones and later come back to make an educated guess and hopefully would have accumulated enough markes to pass this exam once and for all.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

ABEngineer said:


> WARNING .......To all FE Exam takers............The TIME is against YOU!!
> 
> You have 110 problems to solve in less than 6 hours (including introduction and a survey)....so with simple calculations you will get around 3 minutes or less for each problem.
> 
> Now, we all know that......But what you don't know (unless you've taken the CBT exam of course) is that after 57 questions you get an optional 25 minutes break ending the first half of the exam and they don't show you how much you have spent or left for the second half.
> 
> Let me explain.....Before with the old paper version they used to give you 4 hrs for the morning session with a count down every now and then to keep you a ware of the time and how much time left you got. In this CBT version you do have to calculate your time left by yourself which is found to be confusing and distracting. So what happens is that you "typically" use the time given for the morning session and also some time from the afternoon session and end up having much "less" time for the remaining 53 questions.
> 
> It's easier to track time when you have a certain hours set for the amount of questions given, but on this CBT version you only see the time through the computer clock which doesn't tell you how much time you spent per question and how much time left.
> 
> What happened to me was that I came back from my 25 minutes break to find myself having less than an hour and a half (1.5hrs) which means I'm a full hour behind and that put tremendous stress on me in order to answer all of the remaining problems "correctly" in the short time available.
> 
> As I said earlier....Time is really critical for the new version and although the CBT FE Exam is shorter, it's more tricky to fall into the time trap, so just be a ware of that and try to skip the problems you don't know or maybe will take you more than 3 minutes to solve and head for the sweet problems that get you more points and then flag the skipped ones and later come back to make an educated guess and hopefully would have accumulated enough markes to pass this exam once and for all.




It looks to me like they give you a countdown clock in the upper right hand corner with 5 hours and 20 minutes on it from the beginning. So if you look at the clock when you take your break, you know exactly how much time you have left, correct? True, it looks like they've made you responsible for how/where you spend your time. But isn't that a good thing?


----------



## ABEngineer

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING .......To all FE Exam takers............The TIME is against YOU!!
> 
> You have 110 problems to solve in less than 6 hours (including introduction and a survey)....so with simple calculations you will get around 3 minutes or less for each problem.
> 
> Now, we all know that......But what you don't know (unless you've taken the CBT exam of course) is that after 57 questions you get an optional 25 minutes break ending the first half of the exam and they don't show you how much you have spent or left for the second half.
> 
> Let me explain.....Before with the old paper version they used to give you 4 hrs for the morning session with a count down every now and then to keep you a ware of the time and how much time left you got. In this CBT version you do have to calculate your time left by yourself which is found to be confusing and distracting. So what happens is that you "typically" use the time given for the morning session and also some time from the afternoon session and end up having much "less" time for the remaining 53 questions.
> 
> It's easier to track time when you have a certain hours set for the amount of questions given, but on this CBT version you only see the time through the computer clock which doesn't tell you how much time you spent per question and how much time left.
> 
> What happened to me was that I came back from my 25 minutes break to find myself having less than an hour and a half (1.5hrs) which means I'm a full hour behind and that put tremendous stress on me in order to answer all of the remaining problems "correctly" in the short time available.
> 
> As I said earlier....Time is really critical for the new version and although the CBT FE Exam is shorter, it's more tricky to fall into the time trap, so just be a ware of that and try to skip the problems you don't know or maybe will take you more than 3 minutes to solve and head for the sweet problems that get you more points and then flag the skipped ones and later come back to make an educated guess and hopefully would have accumulated enough markes to pass this exam once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like they give you a countdown clock in the upper right hand corner with 5 hours and 20 minutes on it from the beginning. So if you look at the clock when you take your break, you know exactly how much time you have left, correct? True, it looks like they've made you responsible for how/where you spend your time. But isn't that a good thing?
Click to expand...

When you look at the clock when you want to take your break then it's too late . Knowing how much time left for you before your break won't actually change the remaining time, and by then you most probably have taken longer time to do the first half since no one will tell you the time left for the first half.

Honestly, I was only focusing on the problems and I didn't have enough time to add/subtract the minutes remaining as every second counts. You work best when there is a deadline, but if there is no time set to do your first part then it would be very hard to balance your total time between the 2 parts.

I was literally solving questions until the last SECOND. I had no time to review or go back and change any of the answers. That was so stressful.

I don't know why do they let you responsible for calculating the time!! I have enough responsibility to work through the problems in such a short time. I just think that it would be more fair for students to know how much time left for the first session so they can act accordingly.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

ABEngineer said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING .......To all FE Exam takers............The TIME is against YOU!!
> 
> You have 110 problems to solve in less than 6 hours (including introduction and a survey)....so with simple calculations you will get around 3 minutes or less for each problem.
> 
> Now, we all know that......But what you don't know (unless you've taken the CBT exam of course) is that after 57 questions you get an optional 25 minutes break ending the first half of the exam and they don't show you how much you have spent or left for the second half.
> 
> Let me explain.....Before with the old paper version they used to give you 4 hrs for the morning session with a count down every now and then to keep you a ware of the time and how much time left you got. In this CBT version you do have to calculate your time left by yourself which is found to be confusing and distracting. So what happens is that you "typically" use the time given for the morning session and also some time from the afternoon session and end up having much "less" time for the remaining 53 questions.
> 
> It's easier to track time when you have a certain hours set for the amount of questions given, but on this CBT version you only see the time through the computer clock which doesn't tell you how much time you spent per question and how much time left.
> 
> What happened to me was that I came back from my 25 minutes break to find myself having less than an hour and a half (1.5hrs) which means I'm a full hour behind and that put tremendous stress on me in order to answer all of the remaining problems "correctly" in the short time available.
> 
> As I said earlier....Time is really critical for the new version and although the CBT FE Exam is shorter, it's more tricky to fall into the time trap, so just be a ware of that and try to skip the problems you don't know or maybe will take you more than 3 minutes to solve and head for the sweet problems that get you more points and then flag the skipped ones and later come back to make an educated guess and hopefully would have accumulated enough markes to pass this exam once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like they give you a countdown clock in the upper right hand corner with 5 hours and 20 minutes on it from the beginning. So if you look at the clock when you take your break, you know exactly how much time you have left, correct? True, it looks like they've made you responsible for how/where you spend your time. But isn't that a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you look at the clock when you want to take your break then it's too late . Knowing how much time left for you before your break won't actually change the remaining time, and by then you most probably have taken longer time to do the first half since no one will tell you the time left for the first half.
> 
> Honestly, I was only focusing on the problems and I didn't have enough time to add/subtract the minutes remaining as every second counts. You work best when there is a deadline, but if there is no time set to do your first part then it would be very hard to balance your total time between the 2 parts.
> 
> I was literally solving questions until the last SECOND. I had no time to review or go back and change any of the answers. That was so stressful.
> 
> I don't know why do they let you responsible for calculating the time!! I have enough responsibility to work through the problems in such a short time. I just think that it would be more fair for students to know how much time left for the first session so they can act accordingly.
Click to expand...



I disagree. It's your time - you're responsible for deciding how to spend it. If I know the second section topics are harder for me, I can push through the first section and save time for the second. If I want to spend extra time in the first section to make sure I've got those right, it's my choice.


----------



## ABEngineer

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING .......To all FE Exam takers............The TIME is against YOU!!
> 
> You have 110 problems to solve in less than 6 hours (including introduction and a survey)....so with simple calculations you will get around 3 minutes or less for each problem.
> 
> Now, we all know that......But what you don't know (unless you've taken the CBT exam of course) is that after 57 questions you get an optional 25 minutes break ending the first half of the exam and they don't show you how much you have spent or left for the second half.
> 
> Let me explain.....Before with the old paper version they used to give you 4 hrs for the morning session with a count down every now and then to keep you a ware of the time and how much time left you got. In this CBT version you do have to calculate your time left by yourself which is found to be confusing and distracting. So what happens is that you "typically" use the time given for the morning session and also some time from the afternoon session and end up having much "less" time for the remaining 53 questions.
> 
> It's easier to track time when you have a certain hours set for the amount of questions given, but on this CBT version you only see the time through the computer clock which doesn't tell you how much time you spent per question and how much time left.
> 
> What happened to me was that I came back from my 25 minutes break to find myself having less than an hour and a half (1.5hrs) which means I'm a full hour behind and that put tremendous stress on me in order to answer all of the remaining problems "correctly" in the short time available.
> 
> As I said earlier....Time is really critical for the new version and although the CBT FE Exam is shorter, it's more tricky to fall into the time trap, so just be a ware of that and try to skip the problems you don't know or maybe will take you more than 3 minutes to solve and head for the sweet problems that get you more points and then flag the skipped ones and later come back to make an educated guess and hopefully would have accumulated enough markes to pass this exam once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks to me like they give you a countdown clock in the upper right hand corner with 5 hours and 20 minutes on it from the beginning. So if you look at the clock when you take your break, you know exactly how much time you have left, correct? True, it looks like they've made you responsible for how/where you spend your time. But isn't that a good thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you look at the clock when you want to take your break then it's too late . Knowing how much time left for you before your break won't actually change the remaining time, and by then you most probably have taken longer time to do the first half since no one will tell you the time left for the first half.
> 
> Honestly, I was only focusing on the problems and I didn't have enough time to add/subtract the minutes remaining as every second counts. You work best when there is a deadline, but if there is no time set to do your first part then it would be very hard to balance your total time between the 2 parts.
> 
> I was literally solving questions until the last SECOND. I had no time to review or go back and change any of the answers. That was so stressful.
> 
> I don't know why do they let you responsible for calculating the time!! I have enough responsibility to work through the problems in such a short time. I just think that it would be more fair for students to know how much time left for the first session so they can act accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. It's your time - you're responsible for deciding how to spend it. If I know the second section topics are harder for me, I can push through the first section and save time for the second. If I want to spend extra time in the first section to make sure I've got those right, it's my choice.
Click to expand...

It's true that you "own" the time on both old paper or the CBT version and there is no way you can tell if the second part will be more difficult or not for you to make enough time for it.

Ideally speaking, you should not exceed the time allocated on a problem, but this is generally not always the case. The idea here to collect as many as "easy" problems and leave the more demanding and time consuming ones for later.

Speaking of myself, I used to do better on the AM sessions and on other attempts I do very good on the PM session so each person is different based on your study habit and how well you mastered some objects and not other ones.

To make the best out of your time in the exam, you have to be given the guidelines that will help you doing so.

As far as this posts concern, I'm drawing the attention of the people who are actually going to sit for this exam and giving them an insight of what the 3 months old FE exam looks like and I hope all exam takers will take care of this issue and make their ways through problems and pay more attention to the time they spend on each question.

You guys can use all the help you can get so good luck.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

Here's a video ncees put on their youtube channel. It looks like they're trying to publicize that you're responsible for managing your time.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqI00SPe7ro&amp;list=PLiZ0hjHNi9jzR8RW69ndkjIgH8bzj0ew-&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl


----------



## ABEngineer

Firstly, the NCEES video is inaccurate! You don't get a break after 55 questions, but you are required to complete a 57 of the total 110 questions.

Secondly, the fact that the computer clock turns yellow, this only happens at the last 5 minutes of the TOTAL exam time, when it's pretty much too late.

Lastly, You don't ask the examinees to act accordingly and except him to manage his time efficiently if you don't provide the means and the proper tools and guidelines in order to do so.

"Easier Say Than Done"


----------



## matt267 PE

ABEngineer said:


> Firstly, the NCEES video is inaccurate! You don't get a break after 55 questions, but you are required to complete a 57 of the total 110 questions.
> 
> Secondly, the fact that the computer clock turns yellow, this only happens at the last 5 minutes of the TOTAL exam time, when it's pretty much too late.
> 
> Lastly, You don't ask the examinees to act accordingly and except him to manage his time efficiently if you don't provide the means and the proper tools and guidelines in order to do so.
> 
> "Easier Say Than Done"


Effective time management is part of the test. It is your responsibility to manage your own time. A stopwatch on your wrist might help. When I took the paper exam, I didn't time each question. Instead I made sure that I was at least 1/4 done after one hour, etc. Taking multiple full length practice exams will help refine your time management strategy.


----------



## ABEngineer

matt267 said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the NCEES video is inaccurate! You don't get a break after 55 questions, but you are required to complete a 57 of the total 110 questions.
> 
> Secondly, the fact that the computer clock turns yellow, this only happens at the last 5 minutes of the TOTAL exam time, when it's pretty much too late.
> 
> Lastly, You don't ask the examinees to act accordingly and except him to manage his time efficiently if you don't provide the means and the proper tools and guidelines in order to do so.
> 
> "Easier Say Than Done"
> 
> 
> 
> Effective time management is part of the test. It is your responsibility to manage your own time. A stopwatch on your wrist might help. When I took the paper exam, I didn't time each question. Instead I made sure that I was at least 1/4 done after one hour, etc. Taking multiple full length practice exams will help refine your time management strategy.
Click to expand...

Stop watches are not allowed in the CBT FE exam!


----------



## ABEngineer

That's exactly why I'm pointing out this matter!

So exam takers can take extra cautions and make sure to practice more and more on time management skills so they will not to fall in the time trap and hopefully pass the exam on the first attempt.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## matt267 PE

ABEngineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the NCEES video is inaccurate! You don't get a break after 55 questions, but you are required to complete a 57 of the total 110 questions.
> 
> Secondly, the fact that the computer clock turns yellow, this only happens at the last 5 minutes of the TOTAL exam time, when it's pretty much too late.
> 
> Lastly, You don't ask the examinees to act accordingly and except him to manage his time efficiently if you don't provide the means and the proper tools and guidelines in order to do so.
> 
> "Easier Say Than Done"
> 
> 
> 
> Effective time management is part of the test. It is your responsibility to manage your own time. A stopwatch on your wrist might help. When I took the paper exam, I didn't time each question. Instead I made sure that I was at least 1/4 done after one hour, etc. Taking multiple full length practice exams will help refine your time management strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop watches are not allowed in the CBT FE exam!
Click to expand...

Damn, you're right, watches are not allowed anymore. I didn't believe you at first but I found it here: http://cdn1.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/ncees-examinee-guide-12-17-13.pdf


----------



## benzene

ABEngineer said:


> Firstly, the NCEES video is inaccurate! You don't get a break after 55 questions, but you are required to complete a 57 of the total 110 questions.




Mine (FE Chemical) was 51 questions then the 25 minute break, and it said that at the beginning. So I decided when the clock said 3 hrs and 20 minutes left I was going to be done with the first section no matter what.


----------



## PE4IE

How many correct we shd get out of 115 questions to pass the exam. I just took the exam yesterday. Last 10 - 15 questions I didnot have enough time to answer. But made some guess though! Waiting for the results. Fingers Crossed. :shakehead:


----------



## ABEngineer

benzene said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the NCEES video is inaccurate! You don't get a break after 55 questions, but you are required to complete a 57 of the total 110 questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine (FE Chemical) was 51 questions then the 25 minute break, and it said that at the beginning. So I decided when the clock said 3 hrs and 20 minutes left I was going to be done with the first section no matter what.
Click to expand...

Okay great, so that's another way of how exam takers can manage their exam time.

Based on what you are saying I'm guessing that different exam disciplines have different number of question before and after the break! That's really helpful for others to know how many problems they will encounter based on their selected disciplines, so will act accordingly.

Thank you for sharing these useful informations.


----------



## ABEngineer

anburaj1985 said:


> How many correct we shd get out of 115 questions to pass the exam. I just took the exam yesterday. Last 10 - 15 questions I didnot have enough time to answer. But made some guess though! Waiting for the results. Fingers Crossed. :shakehead:


I really hope you pass the exam.

My understanding was that different states have different passing score (in the US), and in Canada different provincial associations have their own minimum passing percentage set by their own board of engineers.

I'm not sure if the passing score itself changes from time to time in the new CBT FE Exam. I mean before in the paper version we used to have different passing scores for both the spring and fall FE exams. Also now they don't show you how many problems you got correct (no diagnostic report).


----------



## chibibenz

Mine had 40 questions before the break. Luckily they tell you the question split BEFORE the exam clock starts ticking. So while I had that unlimited time I took a moment to calculate how long 40 questions should take at 3 minutes each and I wrote down my goal time on the top of my pad. My goal was to finish the first half by the time the clock hit 4 hrs, 3.5 hours at the worst. Take your time before you start to think about when you want to be done with the first section and remember the second section is harder so you should error on the side of giving yourself more time for the second half.


----------



## ABEngineer

chibibenz said:


> Mine had 40 questions before the break. Luckily they tell you the question split BEFORE the exam clock starts ticking. So while I had that unlimited time I took a moment to calculate how long 40 questions should take at 3 minutes each and I wrote down my goal time on the top of my pad. My goal was to finish the first half by the time the clock hit 4 hrs, 3.5 hours at the worst. Take your time before you start to think about when you want to be done with the first section and remember the second section is harder so you should error on the side of giving yourself more time for the second half.


That is a really good and simple plan.

You definitely want to save extra minutes for second part as the questions get nasty. My first part was really good and when I took my 25 minutes break I was 100% sure that I will pass, but when I did the second part that it went down to 60% sure  . I was disappointed, but luckily I passed it.  )

Please share your results if you don't mind and any exam related helpful information.

Best of luck and I hope that every one passes too.


----------



## PE4IE

ABEngineer said:


> anburaj1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many correct we shd get out of 115 questions to pass the exam. I just took the exam yesterday. Last 10 - 15 questions I didnot have enough time to answer. But made some guess though! Waiting for the results. Fingers Crossed. :shakehead:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you pass the exam.
> 
> My understanding was that different states have different passing score (in the US), and in Canada different provincial associations have their own minimum passing percentage set by their own board of engineers.
> 
> I'm not sure if the passing score itself changes from time to time in the new CBT FE Exam. I mean before in the paper version we used to have different passing scores for both the spring and fall FE exams. Also now they don't show you how many problems you got correct (no diagnostic report).
Click to expand...

Thank you for your encouraging words. From my experience as well, we shd plan to spend less time on 1st session and leave more time for second session. 2nd session requires some thinking to solve it.


----------



## ABEngineer

anburaj1985 said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anburaj1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many correct we shd get out of 115 questions to pass the exam. I just took the exam yesterday. Last 10 - 15 questions I didnot have enough time to answer. But made some guess though! Waiting for the results. Fingers Crossed. :shakehead:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you pass the exam.
> 
> My understanding was that different states have different passing score (in the US), and in Canada different provincial associations have their own minimum passing percentage set by their own board of engineers.
> 
> I'm not sure if the passing score itself changes from time to time in the new CBT FE Exam. I mean before in the paper version we used to have different passing scores for both the spring and fall FE exams. Also now they don't show you how many problems you got correct (no diagnostic report).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your encouraging words. From my experience as well, we shd plan to spend less time on 1st session and leave more time for second session. 2nd session requires some thinking to solve it.
Click to expand...

Yes, but always remember to work smart not hard! Meaning that your job is to collect points as much as possible throughout getting correct answers for the easy problems on both sessions.

What I mean is that, in my case for example I spent more time on the "AM" session, because I thought it worth it to spend a "little" more time when I know that these problems can be answered correctly. But my problem was that I lost track of time and spent more time than I should. So try to avoid that.

Since you will get less correct answers on the "PM" part, as based on the feedback I'm seeing here, almost everyone found that the "PM" session has harder problems than the morning one, so I think spending few extra minutes on the "AM' can benefit you in collecting legit and easy points towards success.


----------



## Dug

Hi there


----------



## ABEngineer

Dug said:


> Hi there


Hello


----------



## ABEngineer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYzvUHMXvZU


----------



## engineergurl

okay wait, y'all are saying you get 3 minutes per question. If you have 6 hours to complete 115 questions, yes that is 3 minutes... but if you take a break then you DON'T have 6 hours. Not going back to NCEES's website, I remember that you have a few other tasks that take away from that time too. So in reality, you should have planned for more like 2.5 minutes per question. Figure out where you should be at the end of 25 questions, 50 questions etc etc and determine if you should even take the optional break based on your pace for the first half... they do say the break is optional. Then plan devoting time at the end to either review, randomly select answers, whatever your desired approach is/was. You get to choose if you want to give more time to the first or second session based on how you decide to approach everything.

Or is my thinking totally off base here?


----------



## PE4IE

engineergurl said:


> okay wait, y'all are saying you get 3 minutes per question. If you have 6 hours to complete 115 questions, yes that is 3 minutes... but if you take a break then you DON'T have 6 hours. Not going back to NCEES's website, I remember that you have a few other tasks that take away from that time too. So in reality, you should have planned for more like 2.5 minutes per question. Figure out where you should be at the end of 25 questions, 50 questions etc etc and determine if you should even take the optional break based on your pace for the first half... they do say the break is optional. Then plan devoting time at the end to either review, randomly select answers, whatever your desired approach is/was. You get to choose if you want to give more time to the first or second session based on how you decide to approach everything.
> 
> Or is my thinking totally off base here?


25 min break is optional and it is not part of the exam. Its just for refreshing.. Its like use it or loose it...


----------



## engineergurl

anburaj1985 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay wait, y'all are saying you get 3 minutes per question. If you have 6 hours to complete 115 questions, yes that is 3 minutes... but if you take a break then you DON'T have 6 hours. Not going back to NCEES's website, I remember that you have a few other tasks that take away from that time too. So in reality, you should have planned for more like 2.5 minutes per question. Figure out where you should be at the end of 25 questions, 50 questions etc etc and determine if you should even take the optional break based on your pace for the first half... they do say the break is optional. Then plan devoting time at the end to either review, randomly select answers, whatever your desired approach is/was. You get to choose if you want to give more time to the first or second session based on how you decide to approach everything.
> 
> Or is my thinking totally off base here?
> 
> 
> 
> 25 min break is optional and it is not part of the exam. Its just for refreshing.. Its like use it or loose it...
Click to expand...



I beg to differ... on what you are saying...http://ncees.org/exams/fe-exam/ clearly states that



> The FE contains 110 multiple-choice questions. The exam appointment time is 6 hours long, which includes a nondisclosure agreement, tutorial (8 minutes), the exam (5 hours and 20 minutes), a scheduled break (25 minutes), and a brief survey. Learn more at our YouTube channel.




I will note that I thought there was 115 questions not 110 questions... so you would still have just under 3 minutes per question, but the concept of timing yourself is the same...


----------



## ABEngineer

anburaj1985 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay wait, y'all are saying you get 3 minutes per question. If you have 6 hours to complete 115 questions, yes that is 3 minutes... but if you take a break then you DON'T have 6 hours. Not going back to NCEES's website, I remember that you have a few other tasks that take away from that time too. So in reality, you should have planned for more like 2.5 minutes per question. Figure out where you should be at the end of 25 questions, 50 questions etc etc and determine if you should even take the optional break based on your pace for the first half... they do say the break is optional. Then plan devoting time at the end to either review, randomly select answers, whatever your desired approach is/was. You get to choose if you want to give more time to the first or second session based on how you decide to approach everything.
> 
> Or is my thinking totally off base here?
> 
> 
> 
> 25 min break is optional and it is not part of the exam. Its just for refreshing.. Its like use it or loose it...
Click to expand...

Exactly! So it's better to use it and have a break to refresh and recharge your energy to get ready for the second part.

Also note that you are responsible for paying attention to your 25 minutes break. No one will ask to come back on time and the exam time will continue as soon as the 25 minutes are over. so try coming back few minutes earlier to avoid any stress.

My suggestion is that to take only 20 minutes and leave 5 minutes as you will be asked to do the whole security and identity check procedures all over again.


----------



## ABEngineer

Hey fellas, Wondering what is it like on the exam day and what procedures you will be going through? Let me give you an insight (based on my own experience):

1.You arrive to the testing center minimum 30min before exam time (My exam was at 8:00am so I got there around 7:40am)

2.You will be asked what type of exam you will have and then present your ID

3.A sheet of paper that has the FE Exam terms and regulations will be given to you to read

4.After reading and agreeing on what's on that paper, you will return it back to the desk and you will be asked to put your palm for a palm scanner ( this is also will be used later when you take your 25 minutes break and before they let you in the exam room

5.You will then have your picture taken

6.A key for the indoor locker will be given to you to save your personal belongings (wallet, cell phone....etc), then you will be asked to turn your cell phone OFF or in silent mode with NO vibration, so it will me zero noise in case you received a phone call or a message.

7.You will head to another person who will check your palm ID again, check your calculator (s), ask you to remove everything out of your pocket (you actually have to turn your inner pockets in/out for extra checking) and you will be given a special marking yellow paper with a marker for your notes, equations....etc

8.You will be admitted to the camera monitored exam room and sit in front of a computer with a 17'' monitor and they will log in using a special user name and password of the testing center and initiate the program which includes a nondisclosure agreement, tutorial (8 minutes), the exam (5 hours and 20 minutes), a scheduled break (25 minutes) and a brief survey

9.After the first part is completed (in my case was after 57 questions) a message on the screen will appear and ask you if you want to continue of have a 25 minutes break.

10.If you decide to the break, you can leave the exam center and come back and then you will be asked for a palm and a calculator check again

11.You then complete the second half and submit your answers, then do a short survey and you are good to go.

12.Once you go out of the exam room you will be given a confirmation for sitting for the exam with your picture on it. The exam results will be available on the NCEES in 7-10 days (mine showed up after 6 days which was awesome)

13.You take out your personal stuff out of the locker and return the key back to the front desk

14.You then go celebrate and hope for the best

I'll assume that all Pearson Professional Testing Centers will have the same procedures, if not exactly the same, it should be pretty close.

Good Luck


----------



## ABEngineer

You will have 2 monitors in the exam room for you to use.

One for the FE Exam questions on the right side and the second monitor on the left side for a pdf re-searchable copy of the Supplied Reference Manual(9th edition.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

ABEngineer said:


> You will have 2 monitors in the exam room for you to use.One for the FE Exam questions on the right side and the second monitor on the left side for a pdf re-searchable copy of the Supplied Reference Manual(9th edition.


NCEES examinee guide says the following:



> All NCEES examinees will use a 24-inch monitor while testing to allow sufficient space to display both the exam questions and the reference handbook.


So you had two monitors when you took the exam?


----------



## ABEngineer

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have 2 monitors in the exam room for you to use.One for the FE Exam questions on the right side and the second monitor on the left side for a pdf re-searchable copy of the Supplied Reference Manual(9th edition.
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES examinee guide says the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All NCEES examinees will use a 24-inch monitor while testing to allow sufficient space to display both the exam questions and the reference handbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you had two monitors when you took the exam?
> 
> Yes! I had 2 monitors for both problems and a pdf supplied reference manual (9th edition) which was very helpful by the way.
> 
> I managed to find formulas and equations easily and faster than flipping over pages and waste time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

ABEngineer said:


> You will be admitted to the camera monitored exam room and sit in front of a computer with a 17'' monitor and they will log in using a special user name and password of the testing center and initiate the program which includes a nondisclosure agreement, tutorial (8 minutes), the exam (5 hours and 20 minutes), a scheduled break (25 minutes) and a brief survey9.





ABEngineer said:


> You will have 2 monitors in the exam room for you to use.One for the FE Exam questions on the right side and the second monitor on the left side for a pdf re-searchable copy of the Supplied Reference Manual(9th edition.


I'm confused. You're saying two different things and neither one of them match what NCEES says. I think I'd tend to believe NCEES since they're the one in charge of the exam. So what's going on?


----------



## ABEngineer

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be admitted to the camera monitored exam room and sit in front of a computer with a 17'' monitor and they will log in using a special user name and password of the testing center and initiate the program which includes a nondisclosure agreement, tutorial (8 minutes), the exam (5 hours and 20 minutes), a scheduled break (25 minutes) and a brief survey9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have 2 monitors in the exam room for you to use.One for the FE Exam questions on the right side and the second monitor on the left side for a pdf re-searchable copy of the Supplied Reference Manual(9th edition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused. You're saying two different things and neither one of them match what NCEES says. I think I'd tend to believe NCEES since they're the one in charge of the exam. So what's going on?
Click to expand...

You believe what you want "chief engineer"!!

I'm telling based on my own experience at the Pearson Testing Centre when I took my CBT FE Exam (Other's Discipline)


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

ABEngineer said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be admitted to the camera monitored exam room and sit in front of a computer with a 17'' monitor and they will log in using a special user name and password of the testing center and initiate the program which includes a nondisclosure agreement, tutorial (8 minutes), the exam (5 hours and 20 minutes), a scheduled break (25 minutes) and a brief survey9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have 2 monitors in the exam room for you to use.One for the FE Exam questions on the right side and the second monitor on the left side for a pdf re-searchable copy of the Supplied Reference Manual(9th edition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused. You're saying two different things and neither one of them match what NCEES says. I think I'd tend to believe NCEES since they're the one in charge of the exam. So what's going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe what you want "chief engineer"!!
> I'm telling based on my own experience at the Pearson Testing Centre when I took my CBT FE Exam (Other's Discipline)
Click to expand...

Dude, I'm just trying to understand. First you said it was one 17" monitor. Then you said you had two monitors. NCEES says it's one 24" monitor. So which was it?

Maybe some of you other people who have taken the exam can chime in. What did you have at your test center?


----------



## ABEngineer

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will be admitted to the camera monitored exam room and sit in front of a computer with a 17'' monitor and they will log in using a special user name and password of the testing center and initiate the program which includes a nondisclosure agreement, tutorial (8 minutes), the exam (5 hours and 20 minutes), a scheduled break (25 minutes) and a brief survey9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have 2 monitors in the exam room for you to use.One for the FE Exam questions on the right side and the second monitor on the left side for a pdf re-searchable copy of the Supplied Reference Manual(9th edition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused. You're saying two different things and neither one of them match what NCEES says. I think I'd tend to believe NCEES since they're the one in charge of the exam. So what's going on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe what you want "chief engineer"!!
> I'm telling based on my own experience at the Pearson Testing Centre when I took my CBT FE Exam (Other's Discipline)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, I'm just trying to understand. First you said it was one 17" monitor. Then you said you had two monitors. NCEES says it's one 24" monitor. So which was it?
> 
> Maybe some of you other people who have taken the exam can chime in. What did you have at your test center?
Click to expand...

Look, I'm not a computer expert, they could be size 17", 21' or 24"...Regardless, They were both big enough for me to work with just fine.

I'm pretty sure I had 2 monitors inside that exam room and I think I was wake enough to know that there are 2 monitors in front of me not only 1.

Now, I'm not representing the NCEES here and not responsible for what they post on their website/you tube. I only tell based on my own exam experience to help my fellow CBT FE Exam takers and guide them to a process that is completely new and unknown to allot of people toward their success.

Pearson Professional Testing Centre hosts all different kind of exams not just the CBT FE Exam, so they take care of making the proper setup based on your specific exam requirements.

I'm guessing all test centres across North American have the same setup, if not, it will be pretty close.

As time goes by, more and more people will be taking the exam and by then we will have a decent database that clarifies allot of the myth and issues related to the CBT FE Exam.


----------



## PE4IE

I had a single 24 inch monitor for my exam. 2 monitor or 1 montor doesnt matter as long as Reference material is accesible..


----------



## ABEngineer

anburaj1985 said:


> I had a single 24 inch monitor for my exam. 2 monitor or 1 montor doesnt matter as long as Reference material is accesible..


Well, me myself I like the idea of having 2 big monitors to work with. It just helped me from spending time zooming in and out in order to see the equations.

But, it's good to know that some test centers have only 1 monitor so everyone will be prepared to deal with that

Thanks you for sharing and best of luck.


----------



## PE4IE

ABEngineer said:


> anburaj1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a single 24 inch monitor for my exam. 2 monitor or 1 montor doesnt matter as long as Reference material is accesible..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, me myself I like the idea of having 2 big monitors to work with. It just helped me from spending time zooming in and out in order to see the equations.
> 
> But, it's good to know that some test centers have only 1 monitor so everyone will be prepared to deal with that
> 
> Thanks you for sharing and best of luck.
Click to expand...

ABengineer thank you.. I m very much used to 2 monitors (at work and home). Still I didnt see any noticeable drawback of using split screen in one monitor. My guess is pearson centers which doesnt have big monitors (less than 24inch) use 2 monitors. Because we need a big monitor if it is a single monitor for easy reading.


----------



## ABEngineer

anburaj1985 said:


> ABEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anburaj1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a single 24 inch monitor for my exam. 2 monitor or 1 montor doesnt matter as long as Reference material is accesible..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, me myself I like the idea of having 2 big monitors to work with. It just helped me from spending time zooming in and out in order to see the equations.
> 
> But, it's good to know that some test centers have only 1 monitor so everyone will be prepared to deal with that
> 
> Thanks you for sharing and best of luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ABengineer thank you.. I m very much used to 2 monitors (at work and home). Still I didnt see any noticeable drawback of using split screen in one monitor. My guess is Pearson centers which doesn't have big monitors (less than 24inch) use 2 monitors. Because we need a big monitor if it is a single monitor for easy reading.
Click to expand...

This is most likely to be true, anburaj!
Yeah, I don't think all testing centers a cross north American have 24" monitors, so they substitute it with 2 smaller ones in case they don't have the 24" monitors available. Good point.


----------



## UKentuckyEngineer

Just found out that I passed the new CBT Other Disciplines exam. Big sigh of relief to say the least. I thought this was once an insurmountable task because I had to take the Other Disciplines, being a father of a 5 month old, work, been out of school for four years, etc. Glad I was able to knock this out and move on towards obtaining my PE this October. Best wishes to all those that are preparing for this exam and to those who have recently passed it.


----------



## ABEngineer

UKentuckyEngineer said:


> Just found out that I passed the new CBT Other Disciplines exam. Big sigh of relief to say the least. I thought this was once an insurmountable task because I had to take the Other Disciplines, being a father of a 5 month old, work, been out of school for four years, etc. Glad I was able to knock this out and move on towards obtaining my PE this October. Best wishes to all those that are preparing for this exam and to those who have recently passed it.


Congratulations! This is great news indeed. What a great feeling, ha?

Before I pass the exam last month, I felt like I was on the other side behind bars trapped inside a prison and every one else is free. It was a horrible feeling. Now, after 4 failures I finally nailed it and honeslty I didn't know to laugh or cry, it was an emotional moment with me and my family.

I hope every one here will take advantage of the feed back being mentioned in this post and in this forum in general to put this exam behind their backs once and for all.

Best of luck in your PE and thanks for your inputs.


----------



## UKentuckyEngineer

You have no idea AB. Finally after a couple of failed attempts. Prepped 4 months for this thing and like you said it was very emotional just to get past this speed bump. I have actually started my prep towards the PE so I can be done with all these tests, haha. Thanks for your input on what to expect and hopefully before too long we will be posting our passing scores on the other thread.


----------



## ABEngineer

UKentuckyEngineer said:


> You have no idea AB. Finally after a couple of failed attempts. Prepped 4 months for this thing and like you said it was very emotional just to get past this speed bump. I have actually started my prep towards the PE so I can be done with all these tests, haha. Thanks for your input on what to expect and hopefully before too long we will be posting our passing scores on the other thread.


Keep up the good work and you're most welcome.

cheers


----------



## Iheartyou

You have my respect ...perseverance! ...good luck to your PE, hopefully you have your experience already be ready by April 15....I took my EIT back in '12...waiting for my PE results..


----------



## Adambb

Congratulations!

thanks for your great information.


----------



## Tracy_W

I just passed the CBT. I agree with this thread, the time thing is a little tricky. all you have to do it practice time management skills and you'll be okay. You need to gage how much time you are spending on each problem. I'm glad I got this over with, I didn't care too much for the CBT. My dry marker was low on ink and had to get another one half way through the test. Pain! Good luck everyone. !


----------



## snickerd3

are they stinky dry erase markers? the smell of Some dry erase markers gives me headaches.


----------



## Tracy_W

Yes! but on a positive note, the fumes give you a nice high during the exam.... I needed it!


----------



## snickerd3

i wonder if they would grant special accomadations for that...sorry i need pencil and scratch paper, dry erase markers trigger migraines


----------



## akengineer

Iheartyou said:


> You have my respect ...perseverance! ...good luck to your PE, hopefully you have your experience already be ready by April 15....I took my EIT back in '12...waiting for my PE results..


Thank you so much for your sincere wishes.

Hopefully you will pass the PE Exam and get over with it for good... I'm sure you can. 

All the Best.


----------



## akengineer

Adambb said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> thanks for your great information.


Thank you and You're most welcome.

I encourage everyone to ask more questions and participate, I tried to post my expereince through this thread to the best of my memory and I may have missed some details. Therefore, it's always good to have more people involving in discusstion and what not, just to gain more confidence when taking the exam and hopefuly pass on their frist attempt.

Much Appreciated and Good Luck


----------



## akengineer

snickerd3 said:


> i wonder if they would grant special accomadations for that...sorry i need pencil and scratch paper, dry erase markers trigger migraines


[SIZE=12pt]Good point guys! This can definetly affect your performance and exam results. It could be good, bad or no effect at all. I think it differs from one person to another and how strong the dry eraser marker fumes are.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Honestly I never thought of that before!! But speaking of myself... I didn't have any trouble using the dry eraser marker when I took the exam. Usually I'm sensitive to smells and fumes, but that day I didn't encounter any bad experience with using the marker that was given to me.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Hopefully they will pay attention to these little details in order to make the exam experience more comfortable to the exam takers.[/SIZE]


----------



## bhook20

ABEngineer,

I commend you for not losing your cool when the "old head" tried to discredit what you were saying or trying to add their 2 pennies when they really don't know anything about this new version of the exam other that what they read online. I'll speak on behalf of the old heads......we all took the eit and pe years back so they are just trying to give you advice based on their experiences but like I said, unless you've been in the room then you truly don't know. NCEES can only "TRY" to standardize the exam but ultimately the vendor will use whatever resources it has available to comply. The same thing occurred when I talked to folks across the county who've taken the pmp exam. Each site is different so our exam experiences was different but the exam itself is the same. So for all the other aspiring eit 's reading this thread, don't let the old heads boss you around. But at the same time, we do have great advice for you all.

I'm not on the site very much and when I am, it's never on the eit thread. However, I was interested in knowing how the new CBT exam was going by folks who actually took the exam and not accepting what I read on NCEES' website.


----------



## akengineer

bhook20 said:


> ABEngineer,
> 
> I commend you for not losing your cool when the "old head" tried to discredit what you were saying or trying to add their 2 pennies when they really don't know anything about this new version of the exam other that what they read online. I'll speak on behalf of the old heads......we all took the eit and pe years back so they are just trying to give you advice based on their experiences but like I said, unless you've been in the room then you truly don't know. NCEES can only "TRY" to standardize the exam but ultimately the vendor will use whatever resources it has available to comply. The same thing occurred when I talked to folks across the county who've taken the pmp exam. Each site is different so our exam experiences was different but the exam itself is the same. So for all the other aspiring eit 's reading this thread, don't let the old heads boss you around. But at the same time, we do have great advice for you all.
> 
> I'm not on the site very much and when I am, it's never on the eit thread. However, I was interested in knowing how the new CBT exam was going by folks who actually took the exam and not accepting what I read on NCEES' website.


Thank you bhook20 for your support and I admire your open minded mentality.

I sure did put allot of hard work and invested allot of time over 2 year period and spent a couple thousand of dollars worth of courses in order to pass this FE Exam. It was really worth it and at the end all of this will be forgotten and only one thing will become a reality. ..The fact that you PASSED and you don't have to worry about it anymore.

That's why I don't want any of the FE exam takers to suffer the way I did by proving all the information that I have to help and support others to peruse their passion and to make their dreams come true throughout sharing a detailed insight of the new CBT Exam. I don't want anyone to lose hope and be sure that your efforts and sacrifices will not go waste for sure.

"There is always a brighter day after dark"

Thank you for stopping by bhook20 and really appreciate your inputs.

Cheers


----------

